# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  .stl won't slice properly

## GreenCow

Not sure if this is where to put this, (just joined), but I need the answer urgently for school. I made a model in blender that I exported as an .stl file. Everything seemed to be going fine, until I sliced it. It didn't do anything; no error message, except the popup that it was successfully sliced. (Same result in both Slic3r and Printrun). Everything worked but there was nothing there anymore; if I did it in .obj, it was successfully previewed, but the same result when slicing. No error message, successfully sliced; nothing there. Please answer quickly, this is due in two days aaaah ;-; !!

----------


## fred_dot_u

consider to run the model through an online checker program, or use Meshmixer as a stand-alone with the Analyze feature.

You could also attach the file here for others to examine in a similar manner.

----------


## GreenCow

The online checker problem has the same problem as the slicers, it doesn't detect any problems, no error msgs, but there's nothing there.

----------


## GreenCow

resolved! after 2 freaking hours of troubleshooting, thx anyway

----------


## fred_dot_u

what was the final solution?

----------


## curious aardvark

was it an ascii versus bin stl file type issue ? 
I've had that. Think you need bin for most slicers.

----------


## markcowell23

> Not sure if this is where to put this, (just joined), but I need the answer urgently for school. I made a model in blender that I exported as an .stl file. Everything seemed to be going fine, until I sliced it. It didn't do anything; no error bestwashingmachine.in message, except the popup that it was successfully sliced. (Same result in both Slic3r and Printrun). Everything worked but there was nothing there anymore; if I did it in .obj, it was successfully previewed, but the same result when slicing. No error message, successfully sliced; nothing there. Please answer quickly, this is due in two days aaaah ;-; !!


facing same issue

----------

